# Serial Number?



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I've been all over my '04 C50 and the only number I can find is on the front derailleur hanger. So where is the serial number?

Al


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*That's it.*



Al1943 said:


> I've been all over my '04 C50 and the only number I can find is on the front derailleur hanger. So where is the serial number?
> 
> Al


The serial number is on the front derailler hanger.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

oneslowmofo said:


> The serial number is on the front derailler hanger.


Thanks, I guess I did find it.


----------

